# [RESOLVED] Unencrypted VPN and pptpclient

## transcend

I have my pptpclient set up for many different peers.  I can connect to my LAN mssrv2003 vpn server/peer, and one other ms based vpn server on the net, outside my lan, as well.  

However, I have an important vpn account at a server that I can not connect with through my gentoo box.  It authenticates me fine, but drops my sorry ass immediately after the successful CHAP auth.  Here's a snipping:

 *Quote:*   

> pppd options in effect:
> 
> debug           # (from /etc/ppp/opts.vpn2)
> 
> nodetach                # (from /etc/ppp/opts.vpn2)
> ...

 

My ip-up script is the portage default, and i'm not sure if it needs alteration for this vpnserver.  

I can connect to this vpn server under a windows platform without any problems, further, i can use this gentoo box to connect with other vpns, but/just not this one.  The server admin will not support me, other than to say the tunnel is unencrypted, and so, I need to turn off all encryption settings.

I want to do without emerging pptpconfig, which has too many dependencies for my thin gentoo box.Last edited by transcend on Wed Apr 27, 2005 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

Since this is an AH only connection, it stands to reason that pptp will at least require you to pre-authenticate the remote servers' IP.

Do so  :Wink: 

----------

## transcend

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Since this is an AH only connection, it stands to reason that pptp will at least require you to pre-authenticate the remote servers' IP.
> 
> Do so 

 

Thanks adaptr!   :Very Happy: 

But now how the heck do i pre-authenticate (pre-register) the remote ip?!?

----------

## transcend

Ahh, it's just an option i had to pass to pptp... specifically, just adding, "noipdefault" to the options file (or the peer script).

----------

